# Problème d'installation pour Xcode.



## victor.m (6 Mars 2009)

Bonjour j'ai essayé d'installé Xcode sur mon imac qui tourne sur Léopard mais le hic c'est que j'ai fait l'erreur d'installé les XcodeTools avent d'installer Xcode j'ai pris connaissance de ça après et le véritable problème c'est que lorsque je veut installé Xcode qui est dans developerTools et lorsque l'installation débute ca m'affiche L'installation a échoué:
L'étape d'installation suivante a échoué : run preinstall for DeveloperTools. Contactez l'éditeur du logiciel pour obtenir de l'aide. 

Ci quelqu'un pourrai m'aider ce serai vraiment sympa parce que je trouve que programmer est vraiment très sympa 

Merci


----------



## danandreyko (6 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir, 
je crois que vous avez le même problème que moi après la dernière mise à jour de sécurité. Il vous faut la dernière version de Xcode : http://mac.softpedia.com/progDownload/Apple-Xcode-Download-7935.html

mais pour cela il faut être enregistré chez Apple.


----------



## victor.m (6 Mars 2009)

Bon j'ai pris mon CD d'installation mac pour voir parce que normalement Xcode est dessus mais le problème est différent cette foi Xcode est bien installé mais dès que je double clic Xcode ce lance et avent même d'avoir une fenêtre qui m'indique l'action a quitté inopinément.... Pourtant Xcode et tous les XcodeTools sont installés mais voilà que les problèmes repartent...

Je commence à être désespéré.......


----------



## victor.m (6 Mars 2009)

Et je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire j'ai et réinstallé le tout redémarré mon mac et toujours rien a faire alors je ne sais pas ce qui ce passe d'habitude apple fait en sorte que tout marche j'ai envoyé les rapport d'erreurs et là franchement a par un miracle ou quelqu'un qui a une solution je ne sais plus quoi faire ....
Le seul truc peut être qui peut clocher c'est que mon mac a été pris en Sav par la Fnac et que le nom de la home n'est plus le mien mais fnac et un conseillé ma dit de le laisser parce que sinon il risque de y avoir des cafouillage avec les installation ou un truc comme ca ....

Alors ci quelqu'un peut m'aider ce serai gentil.

Merci


----------



## tatouille (7 Mars 2009)

victor.m a dit:


> Bon j'ai pris mon CD d'installation mac pour voir parce que normalement Xcode est dessus mais le problème est différent cette foi Xcode est bien installé mais dès que je double clic Xcode ce lance et avent même d'avoir une fenêtre qui m'indique l'action a quitté inopinément.... Pourtant Xcode et tous les XcodeTools sont installés mais voilà que les problèmes repartent...
> 
> Je commence à être désespéré.......



desinstalle tout xcode
get la derniere version guigui deja dis plus haut

/*

Le seul truc peut être qui peut clocher c'est que mon mac a été pris en Sav par la Fnac et que le nom de la home n'est plus le mien mais fnac et un conseillé ma dit de le laisser parce que sinon il risque de y avoir des cafouillage avec les installation ou un truc comme ca ....
*/

reconstruit un utilisateur de zero et vire celui de la fnac


----------



## victor.m (7 Mars 2009)

ok mais pour reconstruire un utilisateur je doit faire quoi et ensuite ca ne va pas me cosé de problème avec la séssion parce que quand j'allume mon mac l'utilisateur c'est moi mais ensuite pour reconstruire je ne voit pas trop comment faire en attendant j'ai download code block pour la programmation et je commence a faire quelque truc simple mais je préfèrerai travaillé avec Xcode  et pour téléchargé la dernière version il faut un compte mac sinon il ne te laisse pas le chargé et le truc c'est que je n'est pas de carte bancaire alors je fait comment ??

Merci


----------



## victor.m (7 Mars 2009)

de plus j'ai un petit soucis avec code block qui est le suivant lors de ma progrmmation je voudrais introduire if et m'indique ;error: syntax error before "if"...
quesque je doit modif pour que mon programme ce lance parceque le prob est que code block refuse me le passé avec le terminal ci le programme a une seule erreur ....

MErci


----------



## tatouille (7 Mars 2009)

creer nouvel account
log out 
login the new account
delete old account

uninstall xcode avec les instructions qui se trouve dans le document pdf a la racine du dossier
telecharge depuis le site les derniers xcode
install xcode

simplissime, 

pour le reste je ne vois rien "donc tu merdes ou" je ne sais pas et tes indications sont plutot plus qu'evasives
et tu ne fais pas ce que je te dis de faire alors demerde toi 

si tu veux argumenter blablater fait le devant ton mirroir pas ici
je t'ai donne une demarche a suivre tu veux en faire qu'a ta tete continue

m'en fou apres tout


----------



## victor.m (8 Mars 2009)

C'est bon j'ai fait ce que tu ma dit et Xcode marche.
Merci pour le conseil.
Par contre quand j'écris mes ligne de code et que je voudrais lancé le programme avec Xcode le terminal ne s'affiche pas ...
Ci tu pourrai m'expliquer comment faire pour l'afficher j'ai chercher dans les préférences et je ne l'ai pas trouver.


----------



## ezmac (8 Mars 2009)

experience de vieux routard, réparer les permitions avant et ne jamais installer xCode et autres apps en écrasant la version anterieure, c¡es à dire: désinstalation piux instalation


----------



## ntx (8 Mars 2009)

ezmac a dit:


> experience de vieux routard, réparer les permitions avant et ne jamais installer xCode et autres apps en écrasant la version anterieure, c¡es à dire: désinstalation piux instalation


Jamais fait tout cela et jamais eu d'ennui en installant Xcode :rateau:


----------



## victor.m (8 Mars 2009)

Ok mais pour les permissions je suis censé faire comment le seul problème c'est comme je l'ai dit plus haut j'aimerais que la console s'affiche et voir ci mes code marche il faudrait juste m'expliquer comment faire pour les permissions..


Merci


----------



## tatouille (9 Mars 2009)

victor.m a dit:


> Ok mais pour les permissions je suis censé faire comment le seul problème c'est comme je l'ai dit plus haut j'aimerais que la console s'affiche et voir ci mes code marche il faudrait juste m'expliquer comment faire pour les permissions..
> 
> 
> Merci



1- shift pomme r dans xcode, et surtout le manuel xcode, pour passer des options et arguments, tu n'es pas dans le term tu tournes dans une session console du debugger, comme dans tous les IDE modernes

2- disck utility


----------



## victor.m (9 Mars 2009)

Merci tatouille. Je serais a qui demander ci j'ai des questions sur Xcode.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde,
moi j'ai installé xcode à partir du dvd léopard, il m'indique que l'installation s'est bien terminée.
Pourtant je ne le vois pas dans les applications!
Peut-être est-ce une ancienne version ?
J'ai x11 déjà d'installé, et c'est tout.
Merci de m'éclairer


----------



## Didier Guillion (25 Mars 2009)

XCode s'installe a la racine (meme niveau qu'Applications), dossier "Developer" 

Cordialement


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Mars 2009)

Merci pour ce tuyau qui n'est indiqué malheureusement nulle part... Ou j'ai sauté la ligne


----------

